# So Long, Eddy. We Love You. We Will Miss You.



## divadoll (Nov 6, 2010)

I just wanted to say that we had to put down our dog today.  He suffered a spinal injury last year.  He underwent surgery for a herniated disc.  On Wednesday, he injured his back again.  His hind legs were almost completely paralyzed and he was in alot of pain.  We took him to see the vet early this afternoon.  He said it most likely is another vertebrate and he would require another surgery.  We decided to end his pain and have him put to sleep.  My kids and I said goodbye to him at the vets.  My husband said goodbye before we left.  We gave him some McDonalds chicken nugget and fries before we entered the vets.  We left the rest with the vet.  Hopefully, his last memories would be of having chicken nuggets or some fries. 

Good Bye Eddy.  You are a good dog.  We love you.  We will miss you.   You will leave a hole in our hearts the size of the Grand Canyon.  See you in Heaven...


----------



## internetchick (Nov 6, 2010)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 6, 2010)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Shelley (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.



  I know how difficult it is to put a pet to sleep.


----------



## dixiewolf (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry. My dog is almost like my son, I dread the day he will no longer be with me. I have had other pets put to sleep or die naturally and it was so hard.


----------



## divadoll (Nov 6, 2010)

He was the first pet where I had to decide his fate to someone.  It is very hard.   I was running scenarios all night long as to how it could turn out but when the doctor told me he was in alot of pain.  I knew there was only one choice.


----------



## flipshawtii (Nov 7, 2010)

Really did tug on my emotions when I read that post. It sounds like a lot of my dog when I'd feed him Wendy's chicken nuggets. I want to say I feel your pain because I lost my dog too, but I can't compare.

He's in a good place.


----------



## Johnnie (Nov 7, 2010)

It's always very sad to read about these things. What really got to me was giving him his last meal. So sad. *sniff*


----------



## xjackie83 (Nov 7, 2010)

Such a sad story.  My thoughts are with you and Eddy.  Losing a pet is always so hard.


----------



## divadoll (Nov 7, 2010)

Thank you for all your posts.  I was crying when I wrote it, I'm crying as I read these now.  I'm sure it'll get better because we did what was best for him...it's not always best for us.


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 7, 2010)

So sorry to hear about Eddy



  I had my old dog put to sleep last year and I still find it difficult now, time is a great healer though. Although its the last act of kindness we can do for our pets it still doesn't make it any easier.

Take care x


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm sorry for the loss of your beloved pet.


----------

